# Best turkey I've ever had.



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Starts off with preparation. Soaked brests over night in salted water. Next day rinsed the best off in cold clean water and cut into 1/2 strips and soaked again for another day "rinsing every 4 to 6 hours in cold water." Important to keep submerged in cold water. This is the same way I age duck. If you can get the mudd out of the duck you can make turkey taste amazing.

Next this recipe is for 4 4oz turkey pieces so if you have more turkey you need to adjust accordingly.

4 (4oz) turkey pieces

2 egg whites beaten

1/3 cup seasoned bread crumbs. I used western family Italian style.

2 tablespoons Parmesan cheese. Again used western family








1 tablespoon butter

1 tablespoon olive oil

Lemon wedges

Salt and pepper

Heat butter and oil on medium heat

Mix cheese and breadcrumbs

Salt and pepper turkey pieces if you like I didnt.

Dip turkey in the egg whites and then dip into breadcrumbs. 


















Place in butter oil and cook 6 minutes a side. 









I served mine with garlic powered, red potatoes and beans. 









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Yum! My turkey was pretty good. But he was so young that he still tasted like eggs so I just ate him with some bacon!:-o-----SS


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I think her bird was old but it was so tender and full of juice you could cut it with a fork. Typically arround thanksgiving I'm not a turkey breast fan because they seem to be dry. This was way different. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Oh goodness, that looks amazing!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Dang that looks good!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

wow!


----------



## A12GaugeGirl (Jan 10, 2015)

I am definitely going to give this one a try!


----------

